# Word 11 enlever le voile qui grise en-tête



## leones (10 Février 2012)

Bonsoir, 

J'aimerais enlever le voile qui grise automatiquement le texte et les images que je place en en-tête et en pied de page dans mac word 2011.

Merci par avance


----------



## edd72 (10 Février 2012)

Pour quoi faire????

Ce "voile" est juste là pour d'indiquer que ce n'est pas cette zone (entête/pied de page) qui est actuellement sélectionnée (quand tu te positionne dans l'entête c'est le corps de ta page qui est "voilé). Il n'apparait en aucun cas à l'impression (réelle ou pdf)...


----------



## mistik (11 Février 2012)

Et d'ailleurs ça ne date pas de Word 2011.


----------

